# Text kreisrund anordnen



## Strahleman (11. April 2005)

Hiho,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob es geht, dass man einen Text so verzerrt, dass er wie ein "Rand" um einen Kreis geschrieben werden kann. Mit dem Texttool "Bogen" habe ich das nicht richtig hinbekommen, da der Anfang und das Ende des Textes sich ja nicht mit biegen.

MFG
Strahleman


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. April 2005)

Ohne Photoshop CS geht das leider nur mit purer Handarbeit, d.h. jeden Buchstaben einzeln setzen. Welche Version hast du denn?


----------



## Strahleman (12. April 2005)

Ich habe Photoshop 7.0


----------



## jock-l (12. April 2005)

Halt,
von Extensis gab es ein (inzwischen eingestelltes) Programm, um Text direkt in PS bearbeiten zu können: "Extensis PhotoGraphics 1.0". War bzw. ist  für mich interessant, weil ich immer noch mit PS 6 arbeite ... Die Entwicklung wurde wohl später wegen der in PS eingesetzten Schrift-und Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten nicht weiter beworben, jedenfalls verschwanden auf der Herstellersite die entsprechenden Links und Infos. Ich habe noch ein Exemplar über ebay gekauft, selbst dort muß man lange warten, ehe es wieder auftaucht (Tip: Suche speichern). 

Zurück zu kreisrund, im Handbuch wird ein solcher Weg/Anordnung/Vorgehensweise beschrieben, da ich selbst einen Kreis noch nicht ausprobierte, mußte ich erst nachsehen (Handbuch Seite 67 ff.).

Ich hoffe, das bringt Dich weiter

Gruß

Jock-l


----------



## radeberger (15. April 2005)

Ich habe Photoshop CS. Wie geht es denn da ?


----------



## jock-l (16. April 2005)

Guten Morgen,
 PS CS, da weiß ich leider nicht Bescheid. Meines Wissens (soweit aus früheren Meldungen zur genannten Software erinnerlich) wurde die Entwicklung bei Extensis eingestellt, weil Adobe seinerzeit eine Verbesserung der Textbearbeitung in PS ankündigte. Wieweit das in PS 7 und CS geglückt ist, kann ich nicht beschreiben, weil ich weiterhin mit Version 6 arbeite. 

 Gruß
 Jock-l


----------



## akrite (16. April 2005)

...hab' das gerade mal eben mit dem Textbogen ausprobiert, und muß sagen es  doch eigentlich ganz ganz gut - OK, halt eben immer nur in einer Hälfte (oben oder unten) , aber dafür, das es keine Textpfade wie in Illustrator oder InDesign gibt, sieht es OK aus ! Allerdings würde ich mit dem Text anfangen und dann den Kreis bauen - mit ein büschen tüfteln geht es in PS 7.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## jock-l (16. April 2005)

Hallo,
 wenn ich den Gedanken ein wenig weiterspinne, läßt sich doch ein zweiter Halbkreis anlegen, später drehen und die Abstände zwischen den Buchstaben an den Übergängen sicherlich per Hand zufriedenstellend ausrichten. So müßte es gehen ohne weitere Programme oder Handstandübungen ...

  Schönes kreatives WE Euch allen !

  Gruß

  Jock-l

 PS: Wenn der Kreis nicht vollständig umschrieben wird, evtl. Radius oder Schriftgröße oder Zeichenabstände verändern/ausprobieren.


----------



## devilrga (16. April 2005)

Hi,
Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre Filter > Verzerrungsfilter > Polarkoordination.

Mfg


----------



## sozz (17. April 2005)

Bei PS CS: Einfach einen kreisrunden Pfad erstellen, und die "Text auf Pfad"-Funktion nutzen (einfach mit dem Textwerkzeut auf den Pfad klicken)

Meier Meinung nach mit die sinnvollste Erneuerung in CS!


----------



## motb (18. April 2005)

sozz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei PS CS: Einfach einen kreisrunden Pfad erstellen, und die "Text auf Pfad"-Funktion nutzen (einfach mit dem Textwerkzeut auf den Pfad klicken)
> 
> Meier Meinung nach mit die sinnvollste Erneuerung in CS!



Dem kann ich mich anschließen.
Seit PS CS kann man das Textwerkzeug auf Pfade anwenden.
D.h. ich kann Text an jede Form anpassen.


----------



## devilrga (19. April 2005)

Strahleman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe Photoshop 7.0





> Bei PS CS: Einfach einen kreisrunden Pfad erstellen, und die "Text auf Pfad"-Funktion nutzen (einfach mit dem Textwerkzeut auf den Pfad klicken)


Erst lesen dann schreiben  .

Mfg


----------



## McAce (19. April 2005)

@ Devilgra die Antwort(#10) von sozz bezog sich auf die Frage (#5) von radeberger.

   Wie war das noch erst lesen und dann schreiben


----------

